# It's a long Shot but... Ill still ask!



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

Hey everyone,

I am about to acquire a locomotive from someone in Oregon. It has a professional install of locolink and a phoenix sound board... unfortunately it will not be coming with a controller. So here is the QUESTION...

I was wondering if anyone had an extra controller I could borrow to try out locolink to see if I like it... I really don't want to spend $150 on a system that I'm not happy with... My reasoning for asking is because I have the Train Engineer Revolution and before I just TEAR up the new locomotive I would like to consider keeping it together...

Thanks!!!

Call or email me!


----------



## Trainwreckfilms (Aug 19, 2009)

No body has Locolink? I Could use the help guys!


----------



## Gary Armitstead (Jan 2, 2008)

Locolink is an older system. I was looking at it about 12 years ago. One or two folks on tjhis forum have used it, but it's been awhile. Good luck.


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

If you like the revolution, you will probably think that locolinc is not enough. 

You wouldn't REALLY want to have 2 different systems would you? Since it's only $60-70 for an Aristo decoder, why bother? 

Regards, Greg


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

There are several members of the Wichita [KS] Garden RR Society that use Locolinc if you are in this part of the country. Garden Railway Gizmos is a dealer for Locolinc.
http://www.gardenrailwaygizmos.com/

JimC.


----------

